# Getting a mobile number of my choice



## Vyasram (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to have a sim with a desired mobile number. I want the sequence 6464435 to be a part of my mobile number ( eg 98-6464455-1 or 9996464435) . Do mobile operators allow me to choose my number this way? Which mobile operators allow me to choose numbers this way?   How can I get them and is there any cash necessary for getting it done?

Plz reply within 5PM today


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

Is 6464435 is the lucky number for you?


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 19, 2008)

I just gave an example


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

It might be possible because I have seen some institutions useing numbers  like 9900776655...Call any CC and ask for the same..


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes thats very much possible.
I have two airtel nos. that are like this

98xx1xxxxx
98xx2xxxxx


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 19, 2008)

yes it certainly is possible (every FM station has its number set similar to its frequency) but you may have to shell out something extra


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, you can. But you will have to pay a large amount. For example, Vodafone provided Number of series 999999999xxx for Rs. 25000 each. Just visit any Exclusive Shop of the network and ask them for the same.


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

25k is too much


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 20, 2008)

But he aint asking for a rare no. like999999XXX....
try it 6464435 may come cheaper


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 20, 2008)

Na...getting a smaller set of no is free but time-consuming process. All the no's in my home happen to end with 3 common no and totally different operators..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 21, 2008)

^^You can get a number with only three digit of your choice for free. Otherwise you will have to pay.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 21, 2008)

Well lucky me then, never needed more than 3 no's of my choice. I guess da 'lucky no' idea is not a myth.


----------



## casanova (Jun 23, 2008)

Some days back an Airtel salesman came in and promised me a VIP number. I got 007 in my number. When I asked them for a better one, they said that VIP numbers would be given on paying Rs. 750. Visit the cellular services showroom for more info.


----------

